# Western ND?



## inthelips (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay, I am the 41 year old virgin on this site, so PLEASE keep this in mind when getting back to me. :lol:

My wife is from Miles City, Montana originally, although we live near Bozeman now. Her business takes her all over our state, but now she has a big client in Williston, ND. She has a two day seminar to give (on health insurance) in Williston next Tuesday and Wednesday, and asked if I would come along. The plan is to drop the kids at the grandparents in Miles City and then head up to ND for her presentation, then come back to Miles City for Turkey Day (and some goose hunting).

Well, in doing some initial research into Williston, I am not sure what I am going to do while she is working. So I thought that if I could figure out how to squeeze a hunt in that would keep me occupied for sure. So I got the okay from my wife to bring the pup and shotgun and do some hunting during the day, as long as I was available first thing in the mornings and toward the end of the afternoons each day.

I am trying to figure out if there is anyway feasible to get in any pheasant hunting right outside of Williston??? I have calls and emails into the FWP to try and get maps and hopefully some direction. I am not looking for anyone's secret spot, but if there is some public access land to go spend the day walking with the dog that would be wonderful! I would also like to get some ideas on how the private land access works up there?

Thanks for taking the time to read my post! :beer:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Check out the plot maps below

http://gf.nd.gov/info/plots.html

http://gf.nd.gov/gnfapps/maps/plotsguid ... sheet2.pdf

http://gf.nd.gov/gnfapps/maps/plotsguid ... sheet8.pdf


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Well im from williston but im going to school in grand forks, XXXX

.....if you go ...good luck..


----------



## inthelips (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for advice which has came back already!!! :beer:

I have been going through the maps and website DonC sent. Now I will go onto google earth and check out the directions cavedude sent.

Thanks for the directions, I do not care so much about shooting limits of pheasants as I do watching my 6 1/2 month old black lab working. (she is holding still (point?) for about 5 seconds or until I say 'bird' when she is on one!) SO, if the area is getting over hunted, that is fine with me--as long as I am outside with my dog. Much better than being at work!

Again, thanks for the information so far!!! I am now getting a bit more excited about heading up to Williston. :jammin:


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

lips

I'm in Williston.

Not sure I can get time off to go out with you but if you want some info you can email me and we can chat.

saskatchewan16 at hotmail.com


----------



## inthelips (Nov 9, 2006)

I just found out from the boss that we will be in town beginning Monday morning. I will send you an email later today. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

cavedude said:


> . past that we go pheasant hunting quite a bit, some land is posted but most is not....cnat guarantee birds since this is a popular spot but it'll burn some time..hopefully those directions will be deece.....if you go ...good luck..


Guess its even MORE popular now! What happened to not allowing posts giving specific hunting locations on here?


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Bagman said:


> cavedude said:
> 
> 
> > . past that we go pheasant hunting quite a bit, some land is posted but most is not....cnat guarantee birds since this is a popular spot but it'll burn some time..hopefully those directions will be deece.....if you go ...good luck..
> ...


 yup.....i like to speak for others in the western part of north dakota by saying that its rewarding to know that someone will hopefully benefit from the information that they are given, but the information is not really leading him to a "secret" spot...if secret spot means thousands of acres of unposted land then i guess i did. if a guy thinks its fun having no idea where to go and not getting anywhere then be my guest...but the directions i explained are well known by pheasant hunters in the williston area.....this is a place where you can go a few miles outta town and "bag" a few birds....a majority still have their "secret" spots but are on posted....i dont know how you do it bagman but i for one think its selfish not giving advice to another hunter....so INTHELIPS, dont tell anyone about this spot.....PLEASE!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

cavedude said:


> yup.....i like to speak for others in the western part of north dakota by saying that its rewarding to know that someone will hopefully benefit from the information that they are given, but the information is not really leading him to a "secret" spot...if secret spot means thousands of acres of unposted land then i guess i did. if a guy thinks its fun having no idea where to go and not getting anywhere then be my guest...but the directions i explained are well known by pheasant hunters in the williston area.....this is a place where you can go a few miles outta town and "bag" a few birds....a majority still have their "secret" spots but are on posted....i dont know how you do it bagman but i for one think its selfish not giving advice to another hunter....so INTHELIPS, dont tell anyone about this spot.....PLEASE!!!


You go cavedude! If a guy wants to share information good for him. Everyone's choice. Let's see there is at little thing they call the 1st Amendment. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hmmmmm...

R Y A N must be on vacation. He usually jumps all over these "internet scouting" posts.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes this is internet scouting and not allowed.If someone wants to respond,please do so using PM's.


----------

